# Vacuum Pump leak.



## paisat (Sep 29, 2007)

I have a leak coming from the vacuum pump. How do I know if I should replace the whole pump or just the seal.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Vacuum Pump leak. (paisat)*

is it leaking oil? if so their is a green round o-ring which is replaceable


----------



## paisat (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Vacuum Pump leak. ([email protected])*

yeah that's the one I'm talking about. I think the part# is 06d 145 117.


----------



## paisat (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Vacuum Pump leak. (paisat)*

The leak smells and looks like a combination of oil and gas. I'm gonna try the O ring and take it from there. 


_Modified by paisat at 8:33 AM 6-3-2009_


----------



## paisat (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Vacuum Pump leak. (paisat)*

Took off the vacuum pump today and everything looks good. Most likely the O ring. Leak was coming from around the seal area. I'm getting the ring from the dealership. I hope this will take care of the problem.


----------



## paisat (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Vacuum Pump leak. (paisat)*

Replaced the o ring. No more leak but now I have a leak in the intake system. I believe it is DTC p2279.


----------



## paisat (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Vacuum Pump leak. (paisat)*

Well all my problems were fixed but now I'm noticing a oil leak at the vacuum pump again. Is there a special way of installing the o ring. Should I clean all the oil off with something like and MAF cleaner before installing the o Ring. I'm thinking the leak never actually stopped. Car is running fine but there is oil everywhere and there is no DTC stored.


----------



## paisat (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Vacuum Pump leak. (paisat)*

Well it looks like I am going to replace the pump tried another o-ring cleaned the leak up and took her for a spin. When I returned there was still a bit of oil leaking. I'm just going to replace the vacuum pump and hope that it works out for the best.


----------



## paisat (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Vacuum Pump leak. (paisat)*

Update for people who might need it for future reference. Pump 06d 145 100 E was replaced with 06d 145 100 F. The revision pump looks a bit different. the part that slides in seems to be a bit smaller but the o ring is located at the base of the bump instead of the center. The leak is completely gone and the car feels like new again. Funny that I never threw a CEL with all that oil coming from there.


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Vacuum Pump leak. (paisat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paisat* »_Update for people who might need it for future reference. Pump 06d 145 100 E was replaced with 06d 145 100 F. The revision pump looks a bit different. the part that slides in seems to be a bit smaller but the o ring is located at the base of the bump instead of the center. The leak is completely gone and the car feels like new again. Funny that I never threw a CEL with all that oil coming from there.

taking mine in for replacement....any differnce in driveability?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so besides the oil leaking, what other symptoms did you notice from the pump ?
why would it feel like a "new car" ?


----------



## paisat (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*

Car felt shaky in drive mode. Park and neutral were fine. It feels to have gained some power back when accelerating.


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*

hopefully will take care of my shifts


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (paisat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paisat* »_Car felt shaky in drive mode. Park and neutral were fine. It feels to have gained some power back when accelerating.

Hmmm...did you have any idle problems ?


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*

i noticed my vac was -22 but i thought it was normal...ill have mine replaced wed....the dealership paper sed "vaccum pump leak in back of head" so maybe mine is more than just the pump, they need it all day


----------



## paisat (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (08 passat turbo)*

I had some idle problems but I fixed that by replacing the PCV.


----------



## paisat (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (paisat)*

It might be more than the pump. It only took me 15 min to replace mine.


----------



## paisat (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (paisat)*

I forgot to mention that I am also getting better mpg's.


----------



## REV HRD (May 5, 2011)

*Vacuum Pump leak on 06D145100E*

Hi paisat, mine is leaking all over since I bought A4 2005.5 used, as you mentioned since the replacement design is different, is it a known problem on the Rev E? I got the Oring for my leaking one Rev E, but now I'm debating to get the new Rev F to save time. A4 is a lot of work since it's tight space only 2" off the firewall. Please advise...



paisat said:


> Update for people who might need it for future reference. Pump 06d 145 100 E was replaced with 06d 145 100 F. The revision pump looks a bit different. the part that slides in seems to be a bit smaller but the o ring is located at the base of the bump instead of the center. The leak is completely gone and the car feels like new again. Funny that I never threw a CEL with all that oil coming from there.


----------



## robotbbq (Jul 6, 2016)

Mine was leaking too. I replaced it with the new revision pump and it is still leaking. Is there a trick to setting the o-ring? Can I use RTV on it like a Japanese car? Did I get a bad pump?


----------

